
I'm Ending my GitHub Streak after 844 Days (2015) - farazzz
https://goel.io/github-streak/
======
ttsda
Curiously, it seems a big chunk of those contributions are now gone, or
perhaps the GitHub contribution counting method changed:
[https://i.imgur.com/pHQKT1R.png](https://i.imgur.com/pHQKT1R.png)

